# 10 Month Old thinning coat



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm worried about my dog thinning coat since none of my dogs lost so much hair before (besides the seasonal undercoat). He's 10 months old now, blew his coat a couple of months ago so there is no undercoat left. On the inside of his thighs and his armpits you can literally see his skin. The thinning is uniform with no bald patches and no dry or irritated skin, he eats high quality food gets a couple of raw eggs a week, is on Revolution, I haven't seen any bites, fleas or itching. At this point even the guard hairs are shedding so I guess my question is it possible he is just getting his adult coat at 10 months or should I worry and go see my Vet ? He's healthy and active otherwise and any suggestions would be great.
Sorry about the long post and thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What is his grooming regime like? (How often is he bathed? What type of brush do you use and how often?) Is he excessively itching or chewing? Is it possible that he is just "mole coated" (naturally missing his undercoat). What was his parents coat thickness like? Would it be possible for you to attach pictures of when his coat was normal along with a newer picture showing the thinning?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I brush him a few times a week with a slicker brush and a boar bristle regular brush, he had tons of undercoat a couple of months ago and I brushed him everyday with a rake brush. He also went to the groomers once a month who used a High Velocity Dryer to blow it out. The reason I say he looks out of coat is because the rake doesn't get any hairs anymore. He's been washed 2 times this month (went in rain puddles and mud) but since we had him he usually gets bathed once a month however he does swim in the river and lake a couple times a week. He's not itching or chewing at all ( I would notice since I work from home) we didn't switch food or added anything new. His mom was a regular GSD (black and tan with mid long hair, we never met his dad but he was a mix of GSD/retriever and husky we were told) Here is a picture when he was 2 months in the winter, then what he looked a month ago and I will take a picture today of how thin his coat has gotten.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry for the double post but it wont let me edit again.....here is a picture of him now ( Mishka did NOT want his picture taken, lol....) I hope you can see his armpits and how thin it has gotten.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

It could be that he is just a very short coat. Genetics I guess I'm saying. My Dutchie has what you describe and it is fine. The pictures look fine.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for the re-assurance, I guess since it's his first summer I better stop worrying and wait to see what he will look like in winter. It's been a while since I had a puppy and don't remember so many changes in fur color and texture, he went from a fluffy almost sable coat to beige in the first 5 months...now long black guard hairs are coming in and blonde falling out.....can't wait to see what he will be in a couple more months. Mind you as long as he's healthy it doesn't matter


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds familiar! Literally have the same thing going on. Max still has a double coat, just extra short. Sides are filling back in black.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Max is beautiful, how old is he? They almost could be brothers


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

If his exercise level decreases, he gains weight and/or the hair on the tail especially thins, have his thyroid checked, it could be low. I think he's too young to get it, but our previous GSD mix was diagnosed young, between 18-24 months.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Gretchen I will definitely keep an eye on these symptoms and mention it to my Vet next visit if his hair loss doesn't improve. I'll keep this post updated and hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see hair loss , I see a very healthy dog , with a coat that he inherited .


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks, he is 7 1/2 months. Agreed on the look alike. There are so many variations on color, length, etc. No reason to get too worked up at this early stage in a dogs life. From what I hear they will keep changing till around 1 1/2-2 years old. I'm sure in the winter they will both thicken up. Would love to see some more pics though.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Thnx Carmen and DHolmes82 I'll post more as he grown and would love to see more of Max as well. Hopefully their winter coats will make gorgeous X-mas cards


----------

